# Turning the Hall into a Pond.



## Lacy Licksalot

Hi I'm new to the group, and just wanted to share my day with you all. I have a Golden/Lab mix (Dixie) that will be three years old this month, and a new 10 week old Golden (Lacy). Needless to say that Lacy is the Pond builder. Up until yesterday I had been allowed to take Dixie to work with me. The company was sold and I guess the new owner just needs some Ex-lax or something, :crazy:anyway this is the first day that Dixie has stayed home with the puppy. When I went home for lunch to check on them and let them go potty I found poor Dixie sitting in a corner of the hall, ears down, tail not wagging. When I came in she didn't come to me like she always does. Dixie has a very expressive face and it's not hard at all to tell what she is thinking. She looked at the floor then gave me the "I didn't do it and I'm not cleaning it up" :no:look. That was when I saw the floor and knew why she wasn't going to move. There were two poo piles and the entire floor was wet with tinkle. Of course the puppy was bouncing around like a ping pong ball :cookoo:and had already got pee pee paw prints on my jeans. I grabbed the mop told Dixie "Mama will save you sweety", I mopped my way to the first pile picked it up, mopped my way to the second, got that one, mopped my way to the bathroom door and flushed it, then finished mopping up the pee pee. Only after I was finished and told Dixie it was safe did she move out of her corner and give me her normal greeting.:woot2: As soon as I get off work this afternoon, I'm getting a crate and the training begins. 
Pray for Dixie and me!:doh:


----------



## Oaklys Dad

The crate will be tough for the first few days but they DO work. It will give you and Dixie great peace of mind. Good luck.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I'm not sure if I did this right, but I merged these two threads as they were repeats of the same thing.


----------



## Lacy Licksalot

Yep my computer did a burp or something... I didn't think the first one went through.
Sorry.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Hey not a problem


----------



## Lacy Licksalot

Hey are puppies suppose to pee so much? I don't remember Dixie going this much. Lacy has a vet appointment this Friday. Should I take her sooner?


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I've done 2 puppies in three years and I pretty much took them out every 15 or 20 minues unless they were in the crate. The reinforcement really helped get them potty trained quickly, too. I have two petsmart crates and they have been fine.


----------



## BeauShel

The crate will be a life saver and really help her to get potty trained. She might cry for awhile to get out but DONT give into her. She will know then that she has you trained. Poor Dixie, she was probablly afraid she would step in it and get blamed. Good luck with the crate training and we are here for you with any questions you might have


----------



## Lacy Licksalot

My Dixie Belle is a strange one.... she is almost a clean freak to be honest. She will run and play, get in the yard with the Grandkids and get just as dirty as they are, but ... as soon as they all leave. She makes a mad dash for the bathtub... WITHOUT me telling her to. I live on a old nursery and there are dirt roads all over, which is great to let her get out and run... but when it's rained, there is no way she will walk on the dirt... she insist on walking in the grass so she don't get her feet dirty. If she has to walk in the dirt, it looks like she is walking on her tippy toes.:burnout:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I'm not sure if I did this right, but I merged these two threads as they were repeats of the same thing.


Looks right to me....but the first post was duplicated. I deleted it. 



Good luck with the Crate / house training.


----------



## mylissyk

Lacy Licksalot said:


> My Dixie Belle is a strange one.... she is almost a clean freak to be honest. She will run and play, get in the yard with the Grandkids and get just as dirty as they are, but ... as soon as they all leave. She makes a mad dash for the bathtub... WITHOUT me telling her to. I live on a old nursery and there are dirt roads all over, which is great to let her get out and run... but when it's rained, there is no way she will walk on the dirt... she insist on walking in the grass so she don't get her feet dirty. If she has to walk in the dirt, it looks like she is walking on her tippy toes.:burnout:


That reminds me so much of my Katie girl. She hated going out in the rain and could walk across mud without getting her feet dirty. We would be rinsing the Goldens feet off in a tub of water, look at Katie and realize she didn't need it at all.


----------



## TheHooch

The crate training will work wonders just ignore those whining sounds when she first goes in. Loss of freedom is like that.


----------



## Golden_girl

My dog for some reason sort of realised that all he needed to do was scratch at the door and I let him out.If I'm gone he pees in a designated spot in the laundry that he sorta chose himself.....hmmm. I don't know what I did right


----------

